# Visit the website I made, all about Dubai



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

Check out this website I made. It has some pretty interesting info and images. It was for a class project, and it's my first attempt at making a website. I think it's pretty good for a first try.. 

http://www-scf.usc.edu/~ericsoli/


----------



## Clément (Mar 13, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## griftre (May 4, 2005)

well made, man.. very well presented... :applause:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Great! 

Congratulation !

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

for a first try it's nicely done

i also started to make one, because i wanted to learn some html. it looked quite nice, but it's extremely time-consuming, unless you're an experienced website developer.

i wanted to add all projects with all the details, but i think i overestimated it a little bit


----------



## Anas Anani (Feb 19, 2005)

very interesting good work!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Wow , how kool is that 

so why did you choose Dubai , and where did you get all that info from ?


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, that's way cool. I like the layout. USC all the way (I got accepted!)


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Wow , how kool is that
> 
> so why did you choose Dubai , and where did you get all that info from ?


I chose Dubai because it is a somewhat underexposed city, and I wanted to get it out there on the net for everyone to see what an interesting and amazing city there is developing the Middle East. And go to the bibliography page to see where I got all my info.


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

metroreporter said:


> Hey, that's way cool. I like the layout. USC all the way (I got accepted!)


Awesome. Did you choose USC? And what major are you interested in, urban planning, architecture?


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

Actually, I'm not a Dubaian, I really just enjoy traveling there and trash talking about their Emaarchitecture. 

Otherwise, I'm an Orange Countian -- who grew up in LA until my parents decided to move into suburbia. I applied to the boring Cal State's and SC (my first choice) and I got in last week as a PR major!

That's cool, you're the first person I know at SC. All my other friends go to, ahem, UCLA. But that's another story .


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice work. I'll link to your site from mine 

But please fix the title bar. It still says "Untitled Document".


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that is a great site, where did you get all those pictures, not bad. 

but change the palm render to a new one of palm jumeirah, that is palm jebel ali on the site. 
and link it to SSC 

d-l i guess you would need an own server to upload all information on dubai projects lol...


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

great work and some well though out info as well


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

truly, a great job, good for you


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Isnt USC the posh school, and UCLA their poor neighbour?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I always thought it was the other way round DUBAI


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> Isnt USC the posh school, and UCLA their poor neighbour?


It all depends on how you look at it. UCLA is in a posh nieghborhood (Bel Air, Westwood), while USC is in a much older lower-income neighborhood (about a mile south of downtown LA), but with more historical buildings. UCLA is a public school while USC is a private school. They're pretty much ranked equally as far as academics go, but I like USC's campus better as they're budget is much higher (something like an annual $1.5 billion dollars), and it shows in the awesome landscaping, cleanliness, top-notch technology and facilities, etc.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great job vidiot!!!


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

Some of the photos on the main page don't have a good resolution.. maybe you can try and fix that if you like.. but otherwise if you already submitted your project then there's not much point.

To change the title, in the HTML code header, change the text between <title></title> - That's important for seach engine placement, also when people bookmark your page.

Add meta tags such as these for better site recognition: <meta name="keywords" content="list your keywords here" />
<meta name="description" content="describe your page here" />


----------

